# CYCLONE COASTER - Christmas Parade - TOMORROW 10AM



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 7, 2012)

*I have been busy all week with my water heater repair - The tank exploded last Sunday while I was at the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride -- I came home to 3 inches of water in my garage & in my living room -- Well not what I wanted to come home to - but at least I wasn't out of town when it happened 

ALL the information for the 2012 Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade can be found @ www.cyclonecoaster.com --

Here is a quick guide to tomorrow 

~>  Our entry number is #55 - 

~>  THIS IS A FREE EVENT TO ALL - Please ride a vintage bicycle to show what American bicycles are all about

~>  CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts ARE REQUIRED & I will have them available at TGI Fridays ONLY 

~>  We meet & greet & decorate @ TGI Fridays @ 9:15 - 10:00am

~>  We check in @ the parade @ 10:10am 

~>  We probably start rolling in the parade around 10:50am or so 

~>  Lunch will be after the parade for those who want to join in @ Knowlwoods which is on the opposite corner from TGI Fridays where we are parking & is a cool place that serves burgers, fries, salads etc for under 10 bucks --

RIDE VINTAGE - Frank  *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 9, 2012)

*Great turnout & weather*

*Another great FREE event with CYCLONE COASTER with around 36 riders making it out for the 2012 Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade where the cool mid 60's morning turned into a nice low 70's & sunny weather for the parade - 

This is our 5th time @ this event & the great local crowd that lined the streets was loving the vintage bicycles with all the decorations - Thanks again to everyone who made it out for this event & also the city of Laguna Niguel for having us - My Parents came down & cheered us on as we passed by & had a good time too - 

After the Christmas Parade about half of us had lunch & de-breifed @ Knowlwoods for fine burgers - sandwiches - fries & shakes 

Thanks again to everyone for a great final CYCLONE COASTER event for the 2012 season - We look forward to the 2013 season with our next meet up ride @ the 2013 Pasadena Tournament of Roses Parade ride on January 1st New Years Day - where a few of us meet up EARLY New Years Day ( 6am ) & we ride the actual parade route BEFORE the parade runs by - we hang around for a bit - watch some of the parade - EAT - & then we go off to ride some place new in the area - anyone is welcome to join us as usual - but please ride a vintage bicycle & represent vintage american made bicycles - I will post a meeting point here as we get closer to the New Year here on the cabe & on our facebook page 

The first CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride for the 2013 season will be on Sunday January 6th 2013 

Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## OldRider (Dec 9, 2012)

I won't believe any of this till I see pictures


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2012)

Frank,
 Thank you very much, for making these events possible. Collecting vintage bikes is fun and interesting, but it wouldn't amount to squat if you didn't have a bunch of like minded enthusiast to share it with.
With the Cyclone Coaster group, you and Bernard have made that possible, and we all owe you guys a huge debt of gratitude for making that happen.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 9, 2012)

OldRider said:


> I won't believe any of this till I see pictures




Demand and you shall receive...please go to the link to see all of the pics from the parade as well as thousands of other vintage bike related pics...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157632209532116/


----------



## OldRider (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks so much Dave. I love looking At those Cyclone pics......


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 9, 2012)

OldRider said:


> Thanks so much Dave. I love looking At those Cyclone pics......




Me too Dave!!!!!!! Looks like a great time every month and I really look forward to all the pics.


----------



## schwinnja (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks again Dave.

Always good to see people having fun on old bikes!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 10, 2012)

*Thanks again Dave*



old hotrod said:


> Demand and you shall receive...please go to the link to see all of the pics from the parade as well as thousands of other vintage bike related pics...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157632209532116/
> 
> View attachment 76354View attachment 76355View attachment 76356View attachment 76357




Another great set of pictures from you Dave -- Thank you again for getting all of the great shots at our rides & special events for all to see & share around the world -- Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 10, 2012)

*Thank you Marty*



cyclingday said:


> Frank,
> Thank you very much, for making these events possible. Collecting vintage bikes is fun and interesting, but it wouldn't amount to squat if you didn't have a bunch of like minded enthusiast to share it with.
> With the Cyclone Coaster group, you and Bernard have made that possible, and we all owe you guys a huge debt of gratitude for making that happen.




*I have said it before - I never imagined that trading - buying - selling parts locally would've turned into what the CYCLONE COASTER ride has - It's been a great "ride " so to speak & it's all the like minded enthusiast that keep it going - to me the bottom line is to enjoy the bicycles by riding them - I collect what I ride - if I can't ride it - I don't want it - 

The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride has also blown my mind on the original patina & restored bicycles that show up & the past year in 2012 we had around 200 vintage bicycles on average showing up each & every month - I AM IN HEAVEN - Bicycles I never thought I would see in person show up & are ridden - not just displayed & hoarded - Schwinn Aerocycles Motorbikes Autocycles B6 Phantoms Cycletrucks - Elgin Bluebirds Robins Twinbars - JC Higgins - Harley Davidsons - Roadmaster Supremes - Colsons - Shelby Airflos & Dayton Super Streamliners to mention a few off the top of my head - but what makes the bicycles special is their owners that make each bicycle their own with all the period correct things they put on them like the horns sirens lights tires license plates bells grips or whatever - bringing the bicycles back to their former glory 

I like doing the CYCLONE COASTER events & seeing everyone bringing out & enjoying & sharing their bicycles with one another & how many people can say they have been in the LA Marathon - The Long Beach Marathon - various parades & other events - CYCLONE COASTER has open many doors to many things I never thought possible - The city of Long Beach has always embraced CYCLONE COASTER along with local support from Portfoilio Coffeehouse which is our meeting point for the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride & The PIKE Restaurant & Bar that hosts our CYCLONE COASTER Free Swapmeets twice a year  

Organizing all these things while keeping up with forums - facebook - e-mails & our CYCLONE COASTER website sometimes feels overwhelming since I do it on top of my busy work week - but to see the people & their great bicycles come out as well as peoples reactions to us riding by makes it priceless - I have met many great people who I now call friends - I look forward to meeting up with everyone every chance I get - thank you everyone - Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## RyanPartridge (Dec 10, 2012)

I couldn't make it to the Christmas Parade but I look forward to the monthly Cyclone Coaster rides! Everyone I've met so far have all been good, quality folks. I'm constantly spreading the word and getting people excited to bring their bikes and check it out. 

Good people, cool bikes, good times!


----------

